
Show HN: I’m making Nicetweeps to make your Twitter consumption more focused - wilbertliu
https://nicetweeps.com
======
wilbertliu
Hello hackers, the maker here!

In this kind of work from home situation, there’s no better way to save your
time than making sure your Twitter consumption is on point. Thus, we should
only read what we gotta read: the more focused timeline or list. That’s the
motivation behind the product, to ease you finding the right people to follow
based on your interest.

It’s based on NextJS and hosted on Vercel, with styled components under the
hood. I also deploy it as static website, since I don’t use any database other
than some JSON files.

That said, I’m looking forward to hear what you think. Feel free to give me
feedback on the tech things or anything else.

Thank you!

